# Kuhli and Betta: Best Substrate?



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I've been thinking about getting Kuhlis and upgrading my betta tank. What is the best substrate for this combination of fish? I've read bettas can choke on sand while trying to snap up food morsels, and he's a pretty special fellow. As for what substrate my betta has now, it's gross low-grade gravel. Any advice?

Thanks.


----------



## ksimdjembe (Nov 11, 2006)

From what I have read, loaches in general do best with a small grain gravel that is not sharp edged. many of these fish will spend time digging and rooting in the substrate for food. softer/rounder gravel allows them to keep their mouth-parts (barbels like catfish?) from being worn down or off, as well as themselves from being injured - they are known to bury themselves, trying to squeeze into tight spots.
Bettas on the other hand I would assume would be less of an issue as they would likely spend more time at the surface.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

I have read this also, I'm wondering if anyone knows a good brand or has some currently. I'm only concerned because my betta does root around for food morsels on the substrate.


----------



## Philip.Chan.92 (Apr 25, 2010)

I have kept kuhlis and they prefer really soft sand, even softer than pool filter sand. I had good experiences with playsand ($10 for a 50lbs bag at home depot) and it fits into small budgets which is always an added bonus.


----------



## qwerty (Dec 15, 2009)

If you wanted to go the live-planted route (which your kuhlis will love, and your betta will appreciate), seachem's flourite black *sand* (make sure it's the sand!) is listed on their website as being safe for burrowing fish.

My kuhlis seem happy with it, though they seem to prefer tangling themselves into my plants rather than burrowing themselves.


----------



## Holidays (Apr 18, 2010)

I had kuhli loaches before, I had them with natural gravel. I think its better if the gravel is not small so they don't eat them. they just push the gravel instead of eating them. just make sure there is dark hole so they can hide during the day.


----------



## Sagittarius-Aquarius (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks for the advice, everyone. I'm going to try a planted tank, so I'll try the fluorite sand. Or a mixture of this and a medium-sized gravel.


----------

